# First Report on the Claymont Skiff (Jax)



## joenullet (Mar 18, 2011)

Just getting around to my first post after buying this "Claymont Skiff"   Fishing has been steady, but unspectacular, here's a nice 15 spot REd my oldest son caught yesterday.  My 8 year old also got a Red on one of the first trips on the new boat.....Is there a way to post more than one pic?


----------



## jeross (Jun 6, 2009)

Nice Dalmatian there!

You should establish an account at one of the free image hosting site (Image Shack, Photo Bucket, etc) and up-load your photos there. They will provide a copy and paste link to the photos that you can insert here.


----------



## Cody_F (Oct 26, 2010)

Tinypic.com is free and you DO NOT need an account.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

I use tinypic also, works great. Nice fish!


----------



## joenullet (Mar 18, 2011)




----------



## Robert_Baltean (Feb 26, 2011)

Don't mean to highjack this post but thanks for the report. I'm so sick of hearing about Cobia here in north Florida. Thats all I hear about anymore. I wish they would swim faster! [smiley=rant.gif]


----------

